# Peabody, MA - Boss 7'6" Standard Duty for sale w/ Dolly wheels & controller -$2,700.



## Kaiser (Dec 10, 2014)

Plow is in great shape, perfect working order. Used non-commercially for 3 seasons. Plow my driveway and a few friends/neighbors. Cutting edge has probably 90% left. Bought a new truck and Mfg. states it's not recommended for it. I also have handheld control but not mount for truck. Also have dolly wheels to make it simple to move around garage or driveway. Makes mounting yo truck simple too!

No Truck mount.
Location: North Shore of Massachusetts - Otherwise known as TITLE TOWN!!


----------

